# Breeder Recommendations



## Smoke (Jan 6, 2013)

I am looking for a working line GSD for work in Search and Rescue. Does anyone on the list have knowledge of the dogs from Sapphire Kennels in Montana?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Never heard of them, personally. 

I do recommend:
Wolfstraum
Wildhaus
Sequoyah Shepherds
Vom Gildaf
Crooked Creek Ranch


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have never heard of them either though they do seem to be working to produce dogs for different areas of SAR. You would have to check out some of their credentials, look into where their pups end up, get references. 

You might also talk to board member jocoyn/Nancy since she also does SAR. She did a lot of research before she got her most recent SAR dog (well he was a puppy when she got him).


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

If that is your corner of the world then you could contact Ruth Yeulett - who does not have a web site or email -- 

Between myself , Carmspack , and her kennel Yeuletts , we have put in dozens of dogs into SAR , including RCMP certified, Avalanche rescue , SAR - Alberta , and other specialty scent disciplines.

let me know if you would like to speak with her and I'll provide you with her phone number .


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Never heard of them but I am on the other side of the country. 

I have some east coast contacts. But Julia Priest (Sontausen) in San Francisco area has a *solid *track record with GSDs in SAR. 

A lot of Czech dogs in SAR and LE but you have to be careful about some combinations. I am no expert on Czech dogs...Cliffton Anderson on the forum seems to be quite knowledgeable in the Czech lines.

Also There is a member on the forum (dog27) with King County Search Dogs in Washington State--Andy Rebmann on that team has my dog's uncle (Czech dog linebred on cordon an sat / father was patrol dog in west virginia where my dog came from. My dog is a czech cross with a sontausen dog--and my dog's mother's brother, a sontausen dog, is a cadaver dog in Idaho--belonging to Ann Christensen the NAPWDA SAR liaison--a whole lot of sar and cadaver dogs in these lines)---Her dog, Rocco, has sired a litter of at least 7 due the end of January. She is with Idaho Search and Rescue Dogs.

Kim Gilmore with Big Mountain Belgians may have insight on German Shepherds in Montana since she is in Montana,breeds Belgian Shepherds, and has been active in SAR for a long time.

I don't know Ann personally, but she should be easy enough to talk with. Washington, Idaho, Montana - these are all some solid established SAR folks with a solid reputation who can probably help steer you the right way, assuming you are on an existing team.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Yes I have heard of Sapphire. They stand Mambo z Pohranicni Straze; German Shepherd Breeders | Search and Rescue Dogs | Czech Border Patrol German Lines | DDR German Shepherds | Narcotic Dogs | Police Dogs | Protection Dogs | Family Dogs 
Mambo was a very notable sire in the Czech republic prior to him being imported to the US. My Breeder has a female by him and she is to die for. I do not know anything about SAR so I cannot tell you if their dogs would be good for it, but I would definitely not hesitate to investigate them if they were close to me.
Good luck.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks so much for your input - if anyone hears anything pro or con I would appreciate a note.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I highly recommend Bill Kulla / Jennifer Acevedo - they have bred dogs successful in SAR.

:: BILL KULLA DOG TRAINING ::


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I have looked at Sapphire for a long time - did communicate but that was many years ago. 

She had Rocky Venusina Sopka -- I had bred into those lines and she provided information on her experience so that I could measure my results.

The dog that was of primary interest that she owned was Bali Panta Rei - a son of Manto Kahlenbach (who I like to see in pedigrees because Lord to Kirschental's old herding (sans show lines) is a click) .

The RCMP took semen for their breeding program from a Balli offspring.

I would recommend them.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I know Saphire Kennel and Ramona. She has some very nice dogs and she is knowledgable about what she is doing. Had a five hour conversation with her at the WUSV in Cinncinatti. I like a lot of her dogs and they should not have problems with SAR if you have the right pup.


----------

